# Sport/bucked seats Audi TT RS.



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

almost all TT RS cars out now have the normal Audi TT sport seats.










But there will also be a "fixed back" bucked seat available in due time, like the one in the R8.










Or in Audi Exclusive edition. 










What would you choose: "Sport seat" or "Bucket seat". ??


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

SS..and its entire army to kill who'll buy the BS


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

The buckets look quite nice but if you can't adjust them then I'd go with the super sports.

TBH I quite like the standard seats in the TT, no worry about the plastic sides then


----------



## VTTS (Dec 24, 2016)

Sports seats; at least they're adjustable. However if someone offered me an R8 (which obviously have the bucket seats) I wouldn't say no 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Recently I saw someone fitted 911 GT3 RS buckets with a quilted look in a Mk2 RS - looked 8)


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

The super sports seats in the TTS and RS are very good. I tend to find Audi bucket seats to be uncomfortable - I'd option them off the R8 plus if I was ordering one. I'd certainly not spec them on a TT RS, the standard seats are as I said, excellent. Porsche buckets are even worse - mate has previous gen' Cayman GTS and that has buckets - after half hour in that your back starts to creak. lol. The one that really stands out is the new Focus RS - my brother has one and the buckets in that are horrendously uncomfortable, as well as being set about two feet off the ground...


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Piker Mark said:


> The super sports seats in the TTS and RS are very good. I tend to find Audi bucket seats to be uncomfortable - I'd option them off the R8 plus if I was ordering one. I'd certainly not spec them on a TT RS, the standard seats are as I said, excellent. Porsche buckets are even worse - mate has previous gen' Cayman GTS and that has buckets - after half hour in that your back starts to creak. lol. The one that really stands out is the new Focus RS - my brother has one and the buckets in that are horrendously uncomfortable, as well as being set about two feet off the ground...


I had the MK3 diesel and MK3 235 tfsi, the seats were awful I was always shifting position, now have the MK3 TTS what a difference so comfortable I don' believe the difference.


----------

